# Core I5 Vs Amd Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Processor



## suyash_123 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello 

Now i m buying a computer on this thusday and want to Finalliases My cpu.
Please guide....

Configuration 1
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Processor 9700/-
Asus M4A785TD-V EVO : 6500/- 
320gb Seagate 2100/-
Cabinet Circle -1400/-
Monitor lg 23'' Full HD : 10500/-
2Gb DDR 3 Kingsten Ram: 2700
DVD LG: 1100 
Keyboard mouse: - 700/-
Ups: 1500/-


 Configuration 2


Intel Corei5 750 10250/-
MSi Motherbard: 7000/-
320gb Seagate 2100/-
Cabinet Circle -1400/-
Monitor lg 23'' Full HD : 10500/-
2Gb DDR 3 Kingsten Ram: 2700
DVD LG: 1100 
Keyboard mouse: - 700/-
Ups: 1500/-

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Processor 9700/- is top of line in Amd it is 3.4 ghz but Hig TDP: 140W

As comarird to Corei5 Wattage is 95W with 2.4Ghz

In Performance i Google.
both are almost same


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2010)

suyash_123 said:


> AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Processor 9700/- is top of line in Amd it is 3.4 ghz but Hig TDP: 140W
> 
> As comarird to Corei5 Wattage is 95W with 2.4Ghz
> 
> ...



Gr8..but let c what other users comment


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Gr8..but let c what other users comment



great? how? he pairing most AMD proccy, with a good motherboard. till then everything ok. bt graphics card? no. Ram? 2Gb only. Cabinet? Circle (never heard). UPS? only Rs.1500. hdd? 320Gb only. PSU? no mention (maybe cheap iball). monitor? 23''. i gt nothing more to say. other plz advice.




NP: Core i5 + P55 - no graphics card (most probably) = even playing a video of 3gp is IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## suyash_123 (Feb 2, 2010)

i Dont Know:

The Computer dealer gives list as
Cabinet : VIP , Circle , Coller master, Zen, Zerbronics .

About ram: I will Upgrade It later as I am Sending more in Monitor, Procc and Mobo.
After a month or so I will Fit another 2GB more 

Ups: Powercom He suggested.... Apc is of 3000/- 
HDD will be Upgraded Later as I want 1Tb 
SmpS: Collermaster :2.4k , 
Lg monitor of 23'' Full HD.
Dell Monitor: I asked him But he says that dell actually don't manufacture LCD . Aoc is his manufacturer of Dell !!!!

I don't Know!!!!!!!!!!

Or Should i ask for Dell : ST2210
I Liked it a lot!!!!!


Now U suggest!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2010)

^^ get Athlon X4 620 (maximum Rs.5k) mobo is fine. Asus M4A785TD-V EVO wil cost Rs.6600-6500.





Add 4Gb DDR3 1333Mhz from Trenscend. should cost below 5k. Add 1Tb WDC or minimum 500Gb. 






PSU: ask if he hav Gigabyte 460W. else Corsair VX 400W should b enough. ask abt Seasonic 330W. Cabinet get Cooler Master, model no ur choice. 




& abt monitor, get Benq/Samsung/Dell 22'' FULL HD. 






& lastly graphics card if u play game, HD 5750 512Mb. if u only watch movie & music, onboard graphics is enough.


i apologize for freaking out. actually thought u configured whole rig urself.

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------




suyash_123 said:


> Aoc is his manufacturer of Dell !!!!



is it so? AOC manufactures DELL monitors?



& abt UPS, get APC 650Va. worth the cost.


----------



## suyash_123 (Feb 8, 2010)

I purchased a Computer Finally..

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Processor 9700/-
Asus M4A785TD-V EVO : 6500/-
320gb Western digital  2500/-
 Cabinet Gigabyte -2300/-
*Monitor lg 23'' Full HD : 10500/-*
2Gb DDR 3 Transcend Ram: 2700
DVD LG: 1100
Keyboard mouse Logitech Wireless combo : - 1500/-
Ups: 2000/-  PowerCom (local but good service)  (3yrs warrenty)

Thanks U all to help me buying My PC!!!!

Thinkdigit Rocks!!!!!!!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 8, 2010)

^ congrats buddy, however you could have gone for 24" benq monitor, and what is the psu-you did not mention.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ congrats buddy, however you could have gone for 24" benq monitor, and what is the psu-you did not mention.



& 500Gb as cost diff is minimal. & abt PSU not matters much as he using the IGP. if he use some good GFX card, then problems may start showing up.


----------



## asingh (Feb 8, 2010)

Suyash has a BE CPU. It is just begging to be OC'ed. I just hope he is not using a local PSU. Groan...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2010)

asigh said:


> Suyash has a BE CPU. It is just begging to be OC'ed. I just hope he is not using a local PSU. Groan...



i doubt he know anything abt OC. cause he highlighted the LG 23" Full HD. Maybe for him display size matters more than proccy speed. & also such a fantastic rig but IGP (doubtful he knows abt graphics card 2').


----------



## asingh (Feb 9, 2010)

His board is OC'able too..! With a nice GPU and the BE OC'ed, this system can rock.


----------



## suyash_123 (Feb 9, 2010)

Psu Is Cooler master 460W.....    3250/-

With 2 Fans one at front(small)
one at Back.... 

and one is of cpu....


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2010)

suyash_123 said:


> Psu Is Cooler master 460W.....    3250/-
> 
> With 2 Fans one at front(small)
> one at Back....
> ...



@ asigh, 460W @ Rs.3250 from CM. how much is chance its the Xtreme Power? 99% or 100%?

& suyash, the proccy u gt its a Black Edition processor. u can OverClock it to get more performance out of it, though its a bit risky. Your configuration is very nice but badly out of balance.


----------



## asingh (Feb 9, 2010)

^^
Oh damn..! Do not tell me he got the CM E series..PSU. Lets see what he say..?? Suyash..?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 9, 2010)

^ oh! new avatar :roll:


----------



## asingh (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes, Gene Simmons from KISS.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Oh damn..! Do not tell me he got the CM E series..PSU. Lets see what he say..?? Suyash..?



i don't think he'll get what we talking abt. it shouldn't create much of problem unless he adds a graphics card or OC. till then he safe, i think.


----------



## suyash_123 (Feb 10, 2010)

I check the bill again yesterday.

It was: Cooler master Xtreme Power 600W :3600/- 
And Gigabyte Cabinet 1000/-

and I will Not Buy Any Grafics card and OC my Computer .

For At least a year.


----------



## asingh (Feb 10, 2010)

^^
But remember this, and write it on a stone, and hang it by your computer. THAT PSU IS BAD. Be careful. If you ever have disposable income swap that PSU for a 450W Corsair.

Though honestly, why did you spend so much on the motherboard and B.E. CPU. You could have got the same and saved a lot of money. Those are OC components, not asking you to OC, but still.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> But remember this, and write it on a stone, and hang it by your computer. THAT PSU IS BAD. Be careful. If you ever have disposable income swap that PSU for a 450W Corsair.
> 
> Though honestly, why did you spend so much on the motherboard and B.E. CPU. You could have got the same and saved a lot of money. Those are OC components, not asking you to OC, but still.



''THAT PSU IS BAD'' !!! better ''ASIGH TOLD PSU WILL BLOW UP & DAMAGE THE PC''.

@suyash, ur dealer deliberately given u that PSU cause it not good seller. it tends to blew up & badly damage the internal components. my advice, try xchange the psu for the one asigh adviced. else only u'll suffer as warranty not covers damage due to surges (exactly what will happen if psu blows up).


----------



## official (Feb 12, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> @ asigh, 460W @ Rs.3250 from CM. how much is chance its the Xtreme Power? 99% or 100%?
> 
> & suyash, the proccy u gt its a Black Edition processor. u can OverClock it to get more performance out of it, though its a bit risky. Your configuration is very nice but badly out of balance.




its xtreme power 300%...
please whoever wants suggestion for pc please specify your NEED and BUDGET properly. There is nothing to be embarresed about it we are here to help, coz i know almost 75% of indians are either unaware or mislead while bying a pc. Moreover the people who suggest configs out here are professionals and far more experienced than almost all the dealers you can find in Delhi( no offence...).


----------



## suyash_123 (Feb 14, 2010)

What is Rate of corsair 450w and where to get it????

I don't have any idea of it in Pune??


----------



## asingh (Feb 14, 2010)

You can search this link. The are based out of Mumbai, and are reputable. Shipping to Pune should not be an issue.

Corsair VX450 is retailing at Rs. 3,950.00 on their site. Formidable unit. 'Rock steady heart throbbing.'


----------



## RobinGoel (Feb 23, 2010)

suyash_123 said:


> Hello
> 
> Now i m buying a computer on this thusday and want to Finalliases My cpu.
> Please guide....
> ...





If it has to do with Intel processor, I think you should take some time out and ask Intel in house experts. They will be chatting live on 26th of Feb. More information at: *www.intellivechat.com/facebook.html


----------

